# Bicycle Swap Meet



## Paul Wright (Mar 29, 2019)

Bicycle Swap Meet   Knoxville ,Iowa …  Sunday  April 7th... 11- 3   Marion County Fairgrounds...    and afterwards Enjoy a ride on that Vintage or Classic Bike after our Annual Swapmeet at 4pm..  also at the Marion County Fairgrounds...  Highway 14 North..  just South of the Racetrack...   See You There...!!


----------



## rrtbike (Apr 15, 2019)

I wish you had put the location in the title...


----------

